# Nandopsis tetracanthus



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

A friend of mine came by yesterday and grabbed a few shots of this guy yesterday, so I thought I'd share them.
Male N. tetracanthus, about 4" to peduncle. Rapps stock, I got this at .75" last April 4. In a 5' 120 gallon tank with a female con, 9 bleeding hearts, 7 red serpae, 7 julii corey, 1 spotted orange seam pleco, 1 gold nugget pleco, a bushy nose pleco and a banjo catfish. Tank is mixed fluorite and sand with spiral vallis, swords and anubis nana.


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Very nice indeed. Jeff does always have some beautiful fish in stock. That man knows his CA and SA cichlids!

Randy
CFB


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

looks good! can we get a full tank shot too?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice looking fish


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> looks good! can we get a full tank shot too?


My camera decided to sh*t the bed, so I can't get any shots, sorry.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fantastic fish! Not too aggressive either. When did it start to get the nice adult shape and color?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> Fantastic fish! Not too aggressive either. When did it start to get the nice adult shape and color?


Yeah, now you know why I'm always suggesting them to people. Colors pretty much always been there, had a crazy blue-ish cast to the white. The head has been growing for he last 2 months or so. It grows like a puppy, body grows, head catches up and outgrows the body then the body does a growth spurt. Right now it looks real strange, the head is about 1/3 of the fish in total. Due for a lengthening spurt with a thinner body which will fill out and catch up.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> looks good! can we get a full tank shot too?


Hey, I forgot I had these from before. Water is hazy from sand being stirred and you can't see all the fish but you get the idea about how the tank is set up.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's a good setup too! Any issues with bloat and Cuban's for you? I had some weird deaths of juvies before, not sure if they're as sensitive as haitiensis.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> That's a good setup too! Any issues with bloat and Cuban's for you? I had some weird deaths of juvies before, not sure if they're as sensitive as haitiensis.


This is the first one I've managed to raise out of a dozen. I get them to about 1.25-1.5" and they die off. I was told to use a lower protein food but not specifically veggie. I started using Hikari Cichlid Staple for babies at 30% protein and had sucess with that. Once he passed 3" I went to a 45% protein flake and HBH Super Soft and Moist with Spirulina and he seems to be doing well.


----------

